# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث: (اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين)

## محمد زياد التكلة

قال محمد زياد عُفي عنه:
حديث: "اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين، فإن طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم":
رواه الخلال في العلل (63 منتخبه) وابن عدي (4/118) وأبونعيم في أخبار أصبهان (2/156)، وابن عَلِيَّك النيسابوري في الفوائد (241/2) وأبوالقاسم القشيري في الأربعين (151/1 ذكرهما الألباني في الضعيفة 416) وابن السبط في فوائده (كما في المسهم للغماري 22) وابن عبد البر في جامع بيان العلم (1/7-8) والخطيب في التاريخ (9/363) وفي الرحلة (1-3) والبيهقي في المدخل (1/241) وفي الشعب (2/253 رقم 1663 العلمية) والشجري في الأمالي (1/57) ومحمد بن عبد الباقي الأنصاري في مشيخته (3/رقم 557 و665 و683) والسهروردي في المعارف (رقم 17) وابن الجوزي في الموضوعات (1/215) والرافعي في التدوين (1/492) وابن الدبيثي في الذيل (3/105) والضياء في المنتقى من مسموعاته بمرو (28/1 كما في الضعيفة).
كلهم من طريق الحسن بن عطية بن نجيح، عن أبي عاتكة، عن أنس مرفوعا مطولا ومختصرا.
وعزاه السيوطي في اللآلئ (1/193) لتمام الرازي، ولم أجده في فوائده وأجزائه المطبوعة.

قال ابن عدي: قوله "ولو بالصين" ما أعلم يرويه غير الحسن بن عطية عن أبي عاتكة عن أنس.
ونص الحاكم (كما في الموضوعات) والخطيب أن الحسن تفرد به كذلك، إلا أنه رُويت له متابعة:

فرواه البخاري في تاريخه (4/357) والدولابي في الكنى (2/23 أصل الحديث، وفيه قصة) والعقيلي (2/230) -ومن طريقه ابن الجوزي- من طريق حماد بن خالد الخياط، نا طريف بن سليمان أبوعاتكة به.
قلت: الحسن وحماد ثقتان، وعلته أبوعاتكة، وهو ضعيف جدا، وذكره السليماني فيمن عُرف بوضع الحديث.
واتفق الأئمة على إنكار خبره هذا، فقال الخلال: أخبرني الدوري أنه قال: سألتُ يحيى بن معين عن أبي عاتكة هذا فلم يعرفه.
ولم أجده في تاريخ الدوري عن ابن معين.
وقال الخلال: أخبرني المروذي، أن أبا عبدالله [يعني الإمام أحمد] ذُكر له هذا الحديث فأنكره إنكاراً شديداً.
وأورد البخاري له هذا الحديث الواحد ثم قال: منكر الحديث. كما في الكامل لابن عدي (4/118).
وقال البزار في المسند (1/175): حديث أبي عاتكة: اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين"؛ لا يُعرف أبوالعاتكة، ولا يُدرى من أين هو، فليس لهذا الحديث أصل. 
وساق العقيلي هذا الحديث الواحد في ترجمته، وقال عقبه: متروك الحديث.
وقال ابن حبان (1/382) إن أبا عاتكة: منكر الحديث جدا يروي عن أنس ما لا يشبه حديثه، وربما روى عنه ما ليس من حديثه، وذكر له هذا الحديث.
بينما نقل ابن الجوزي والسخاوي في المقاصد (63) عن ابن حبان أنه قال: باطل لا أصل له.
وصرح ابن عدي أنه منكر.
وضعفه البيهقي في المدخل وفي الشعب.
وأورده ابن الجوزي في الموضوعات.
وقال الذهبي في الميزان (2/335): هو صاحب حديث اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين!
وضعّفه في تلخيص الموضوعات (110).
كما ضعفه السخاوي في المقاصد الحسنة (125).
وقال الألباني في الضعيفة (416): باطل.
وضعفه ابن باز في التحفة الكريمة (30 بتخريجي).
فهذه حال أشهر طرق الحديث!

وله طريق أخرى:
رواها ابن عبد البر في العلم (1/9) من طريق يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم العسقلاني، ثنا عبيد بن محمد الفريابي، نا ابن عيينة، عن الزهري، عن أنس مرفوعا بمثل حديث أبي عاتكة.
والعسقلاني كذاب، وذكر ابن حجر في اللسان (6/304) الحديث من بلاياه. 
وضعفه السخاوي في المقاصد الحسنة (125).

وثمة طريق أخيرة عن أنس جاءت في كتاب موضوع، أذكرها تنبيهاً:
فجاء في ترتيب المسند المزعوم للربيع بن حبيب (18) أنه قال: حدثني أبو عبيدة، عن جابر بن زيد، عن أنس بن مالك مرفوعا بالشطر الأول محل الشاهد.
وهذا المسند وضعته الأباضية متأخراً، والربيع وشيخه مختلَقان لا وجود لهما؛ كما صرح بذلك جماعة من العلماء والباحثين، مثل الألباني وشيخنا سعد الحميد.

• ورُوي محل الشاهد من حديث أبي هريرة، رواه ابن عدي (1/177) من طريق محمد بن كرام، عن أحمد الجويباري، عن الفضل بن موسى، عن محمد بن عمرو، عن أبي سلمة، عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا.
وقال ابن عدي: وهذا بهذا الإسناد باطل، يرويه الحسن بن عطية عن أبي عاتكة عن أنس.
قلت: آفته الجويباري، قال عنه ابن عدي في الموضع السابق: وكان يضع الحديث لابن كرام على ما يريده، وكان ابن كرام يضعها في كتبه عنه، ويسميه أحمد بن عبد الله الشيباني!

فالخلاصة أن الحديث موضوع، وللعلامة مرتضى الزبيدي مؤلف بعنوان: العقد الثمين في حديث اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين، ذكره الكتاني في فهرس الفهارس (1/539).

وروى ابن الدبيثي في الذيل (1/232 دار الغرب) لطاهر بن محمود الفقيه:
تقرَّب إلى الرحمن بالفقه في الدين * * * وعاشرْ عبادَ الله بالرفق واللِّينِ
وكُنْ طالباً للعِلمِ بالجُهدِ دائباً * * * وإنْ كنتَ ترجو نيلَ ذلك بالصِّينِ
لا يفوتني التنويه أن قدامى الأئمة والعارفين بالعلل لم يغتروا بكثرة طرق أصله حديث "طلب العلم فريضة"، وصرحوا أنها ضعاف ومناكير لا تتقوى، وأنه لا يصح في الباب شيء، مثل: الإمام أحمد، وابن راهويه، والبزار، والعقيلي، وأبوعلي النيسابوري، وابن عبدالبر، والبيهقي، وابن الجوزي، وابن القطان الفاسي، وابن الصلاح، والمنذري، والنووي، وأول من قواه بطرقه المزي في القرن الثامن، فالزركشي، والعراقي، والسيوطي، ومن بعدهم من المتأخرين والمعاصرين.
يُنظر مسند البزار (1/175 و13/240 و14/46)، والعلل للخلال (ص128)، والمدخل للبيهقي (1/242)، والشعب له (1663)، والمقاصد الحسنة (رقم 660)، والجزء المفرد في الحديث للسيوطي (مع التعليقات عليه)، والروض البسام للدوسري (1/140).


كتبه: محمد زياد بن عمر التكلة، حامداً مصليًّا مسلّماً.
الرياض 1428

----------


## آل عامر

الأخ الكريم / محمد         وفقه الله .
جزاك الله خيرا، وأحسن أليكم ،وزادكم علما وفضلا .

----------


## زكرياء توناني

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الشيخ الفاضل / محمد زياد التكلة :

جزاكم الله خيرًا 

ورفع قدركم .

----------


## محمديامين منيرأحمدالقاسمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاستفسار عن الحديث النبوي الشريف ونماذج  الكتاب الرجال للبخاري ولأبي داود

فضيلة الشيخ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد رجاء الخير والعافية أحيط حضرتك علمًا أنني أحدٌ من خدام الحديث النبوي الشريف, أدرس الصحيح للبخاري في مدرسة إسلامية, وأقوم بترجمة الكتب الستة للحديث بشرح مختصر باللغة الأردية وخاصة بتحقيق وتعيين رجال الكتب الستة تحت كل حديث بدون مبالاة التكرار. فأرجو من حضرتك أن تدعو الله لي التوفيق والإخلاص 
على كل حال الآن عندي مسائل في ما يلي أريد الاستفسار عنها من حضرتكم 

الأول.قال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
باب الرحلةِ في المسألةِ النازِلةِ، وتعليمِ أهله 
 ـ حدَّثنا محمد بنُ مقاتِلٍ أبو الحسَنِ قال: أخبرَنا عبدُ اللَّهِ قال: أخبرَنا عُمرُ بنُ سَعيدِ بنِ أبي حُسَينٍ قال حدَّثني عبدُ اللَّهِ بنُ أَبي مُلَيكَةَ عن عُقبةَ بنِ الحارِثِ : أنَّه تَزوَّجَ ابنةً لأبي إهابِ بنِ عَزِيزٍ فأتَتْهُ امرأةٌ فقالَتْ: إِنِّي قد أرضَعتُ عُقبة والتي تَزوَّجَ. فقال لها عُقبةُ: ما أعلمُ أَنكِ أرَضعتِني، ولا أخْبَرْتِني. فَركبَ إِلى رسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم بالمَدينةِ، فسألَهُ، فقال رسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم: 
كيف وقد قيلَ؟ ففارَقَها عُقبةُ، ونَكَحتْ زَوجاً غيرَه.
السوال والمرجومن حضرتكم أن توضحوامن هذاالبنت المذكورةفي جملةالحديث
أنه تزوج ابنةلأبي إهاب.......يعني مااسمهاومااحوال  ها....ومن هذه الامرأةفي جملةثانية....فأتت  ه امرأة....يعني مااسمهاومااحوال  ها....ومن هذاالزوج في هذه الجملة الثالثة....ونكحت زوجاغيره.....يعني مااسمه ومااحواله

الثاني.وقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه في باب
باب كِتابة العِلم
حدَّثَنا أبو نُعَيمٍ الفَضْلُ بنُ دُكَينٍ قال: حدَّثَنا شَيبانُ عن يَحيى عن أبي سَلَمَة عن أبي هُرَيرةَ أنَّ خُزاعة قتَلوا رَجُلاً من بني لَيثٍ عامَ فتْحِ مَكةَ بقَتيلٍ منهم قَتَلوه، فأُخْبِرَ بذلكَ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم فرَكِبَ راحلَتَه فخطَبَ فقال: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ حَبَسَ عن مَكةَ القَتْلَ ـ أو الفِيلَ. شَكَّ أبو عبدِاللَّهِ ـ وسَلَّطَ عليهم رسولَ اللَّهَ صلى الله عليه وسلّم والمُؤمِنينَ. ألا وإِنَّها لم تَحِلَّ لأحَدٍ قَبلي، ولم تَحِلَّ لأحَدٍ بَعدي. ألا وإِنَّها حَلَّتْ لي ساعةً مِن نهار. ألا وإِنَّها ساعتي هذه حَرامٌ: لا يُختَلى شَوْكُها، ولا يُعْضَدُ شَجَرُها، ولا تُلْتَقَطُ ساقِطَتُها إِلا لمُنْشِد. فَمَنْ قتِلَ فهوَ بخَيرِ النَّظَرَينِ: إِمَّا أنْ يُعقَلَ، وإمّا أنْ يُقادَ أهلُ القَتيلِ». فجاءَ رَجُلٌ مِن أهلِ اليَمَنِ فقال: اكتُبْ لي يا رسولَ اللَّهِ. فقال: «اكتُبوا لأبي فلان». فقال رجُلٌ من قُرَيشٍ: إِلاَّ الإِذْخِرَ يا رسولَ اللَّهِ، فإِنّا نَجعلَهُ في بيوتِنا وقبورِنا. فقال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إِلاّ الإِذْخِرَ». قال أبو عبدِاللَّهِ: يُقالُ يُقادُ بالقاف. فقِيلَ لأبي عبدِاللَّهِ أيُّ شيءٍ كَتَبَ لهُ؟. قال:كَتَبَ له هذهِ الخُطْبةَ
  فالمطلوب من حضرتك الاستفسارفيمايل  ي عن هذاالحديث
أن خُزاعة قتَلوا رَجُلاً من بني لَيثٍ عامَ فتْحِ مَكةَ بقَتيلٍ منهم قَتَلوه.....قال الحافظ العسقلاني إن المراد بالخزاعةمجازارج  ل اسمه خراش بن أميةالخزاعي....ال  مطلوب والمرجومن حضرتك أن تدلني علي اسم كامل لهذاالرجل وأحواله التفصيلية....وهكذ  اأرجومن حضرتك أن تعلمني من هذاالرجل الليثي الذي قتلوه يعني مااسمه وماأحواله....كماأ  رجومن فضيلتك أن توضح هذه الألفاظ للحديث..بقتيل منهم قتلوه...يعني من المراد بالقتيل مااسمه وماأحواله

الثالث.وقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
باب فضل من ماتَ له وَلدٌ فاحتَسَبَ 
حدَّثنا مُسلم حدَّثَنا شُعبةُ حدَّثَنا عبدُ الرحمن بنُ الأصبَهانيِّ عن ذَكوانَ عن أبي سعيدٍ رضيَ اللّهُ عنه «انَّ النساءَ قلنَ للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم: اجعْل لنا يوماً. فوَعظَهنَّ وقال: أيُّما امرأةٍ ماتَ لها ثلاثةٌ منَ الوَلدِ كانوا لها حِجاباً مِنَ النار. قالتِ امرأةٌ: واثنانِ؟ قال: واثنانِ
 وقال شَرِيكٌ عنِ ابنِ الاصبَهانيِّ حدَّثَني أبو صالحٍ عن أبي سعيدٍ وأبي هريرةَ رضيَ اللّهُ عنهما عنِ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم، قال أبو هريرة «لم يَبلُغوا الحِنثَ
المطلوب من فضيلتك أن توضح هذه الجملةللحديث...ق  لت امرأة...يعني ما اسم كامل لهذه المرأةوماأحواله  االتفصيلية....كما  أرجوالتوضيح لهذه الجملة...وقال شريك...يعني ما اسم كامل لهذاالقائل أي لشريك وماأحواله التفصيلية
الرابع:وقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
باب قولِ الرَّجُلِ للمرأةِ عندَ القبرِ: اصبِري
 حدَّثنا آدَمُ حدَّثَنا شعُبةُ حدَّثَنا ثابتٌ عن أنسِ بنِ مالكٍ رضيَ اللّهُ عنه قال «مرّ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم بامرأةٍ عندَ قبرٍ وهي تَبكي فقال: اتَّقي اللّهَ، واصبِري

المطلوب والمرجومن حضرتك أن تدلني علي اسم كامل وأحوال لامرأةالتي تبكي عندالقبر

الخامس:وقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
باب غُسلِ الميِّتِ ووضُوئهِ بالماءِ والسِّدْر
وحَنَّطَ ابنُ عمرَ رضيَ اللّهُ عنهما ابناً لسعيدِ بنِ زَيدٍ، وحَمَلَهُ، وصلَّى ولم يَتَوَضأْ وقال ابنُ عبَّاسٍ رضيَ اللّهُ عنهما: المسلمُ لا يَنْجُسُ حيّاً ولا مَيتاً. وقال سعيدٌ: لو كان نجساً ما مَسسْتُه. وقال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم المؤمنُ لا يَنْجُسُ
حدَّثنا إسماعيلُ بنُ عبدِ اللّهِ قال حدَّثَني مالكٌ عن أيوبَ السَّخْتِيانيِّ عن محمدِ بنِ سِيرينَ عن أمِّ عطَّيةَ الأنصاريةِ رضيَ اللّهُ عنها قالت «دَخَلَ علينا رسولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم حينَ تُوُفِّيَت ابنتُه فقال: اغْسِلْنَها ثلاثاً أو خمساً أو أكثر مِن ذلك إن رأيتنَّ ذلك بماءٍ وسِدْرٍ، واجعلنَ في الآخرِةِ كافوراً أو شيئاً من كافور. فإِذا فرَغتنَّ فآذِنَّني. فلما فرَغنا 
آذَنَّاهُ، فأعطانا حِقوَهُ فقال: أشعِرْنَها إيَّاهُ، تعني إزارَه
فالمطلوب من حضرتك الاستفسارفيمايل  ي عن هذاالحديث
 وحَنَّطَ ابنُ عمرَ رضيَ اللّهُ عنهما ابناً لسعيدِ بنِ زَيدٍ...من المرادبالابن لسعيدبن زيد يعني مااسم كامل لابن سعيدبن زيدوماأحواله
وقال سعيدٌ: لو كان نجساً ما مَسسْتُه.....المط  وب أن من هذالقائل أي سعيد وماأحواله علي نسخ وروايات التي توجدفيها...وقال سعيد...بدل وقال سعد
دَخَلَ علينا رسولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم حينَ تُوُفِّيَت ابنتُه....المطلوب أن من المرادةبالابنة يعني مااسمهاوماأحوال  ها

السادس:وقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
باب كيفَ الإِشعارُ للميِّتِ؟
حدَّثنا أحمدُ حدَّثنا عبدُ اللَّهِ بنُ وَهبٍ أخبرَنا ابنُ جُرَيجٍ أنَّ أيوبَ أخبرَهُ قال: سمعتُ ابنَ سِيرينَ يَقولُ «جاءتْ أمُّ عطيةَ رضيَ اللَّهُ عنها ـ امرأةٌ منَ الأنصارِ من اللاتي بايَعْنَ ـ قدِمتِ البصرةَ تُبادِر ابناً لها فلم تُدْرِكْهُ، فحدَّثَتْنَا قالت: دَخَلَ علينا النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم ونحنُ 
نَغسِلُ ابنتَه فقال: اغسِلْنَها ثلاثاً أو خمساً أو أكثرَ من ذلك إن رأيتنَّ ذلك بماءٍ وسِدْرٍ، واجعلَنَ في الآخرةِ كافوراً، فإِذا فَرغتُنَّ فآذنَّني. قالت: فلما فرَغْنا ألْقى إلينا حِقْوَهُ فقال: أشعِرْنَها إيّاه، ولم يَزِدْ على ذلك». ولا أدري أيُّ بناتهِ. وزعمَ أنَّ الإِشعارَ الفُفْنَها فيه. وكذلك كان ابنُ سِيرينَ يأمُرُ بالمرأةِ أن تُشْعَرَ ولا تُؤْزَرَ 

قدِمتِ البصرةَ تُبادِر ابناً لها فلم تُدْرِكْهُ...الم  لوب أن من المرادبالابن المذكورفي هذه الجملة يعني ما اسمه وماأحواله

السابع:وقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
في باب إحدادِ المرأةِ على غير زَوجِها
حدَّثنا إسماعيلُ حدَّثَني مالكٌ عن عبدِ اللهِ بنِ أبي بكرِ بنِ محمدِ بنِ عمرو بن حَزْمٍ عن حُميدِ بن نافعٍ عن زينبَ بنتِ أبي سَلمةَ أخبرَتْهُ قالت: «دخلتُ على أمِّ حبيبةَ زوج النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم فقالت: سمعتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم يقولُ: لا يحِلُّ لامرأةٍ تُؤمنُ باللهِ واليَومِ الآخِرِ تُحِدُّ على مَيِّتٍ فوقَ ثلاثٍ، إلاَّ على زوجٍ أربعةَ أشهرٍ وعشراً
ثمَّ دخلتُ على زينبَ بنتِ جحشٍ حينَ تُوُفِّيَ أخوها، فَدَعتْ بطيبٍ فمسَّتْ، ثمَّ قالت: مالي بالطيبِ مِن حاجةٍ، غيرَ أني سمعتُ رسولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم على المِنبَر يقول: لا يحلُّ لامرأةٍ تُؤْمنُ باللهِ واليومِ الآخرِ تُحِدُّ على ميّتٍ فوق ثلاث، إلاّ على زوجٍ أربعةَ أشهُر وعَشرا
المطلوب الاستفسارعن هذه الجملة...حين توفي أخوها...من المراد بهذاالأخ يعني مااسمه وماأحواله وفي أي كتاب

الثامن:وقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
باب ما يُكرَهُ منَ النِّياحةِ على الميتِ
حدَّثنا عليُّ بنُ عبدِ اللهِ حدَّثَنا سُفيانُ حدَّثَنا ابنُ المنكَدرِ قال سمعتُ جابرَ بنَ عبدِاللهِ رضيَ اللهُ عنهما قال «جيء بأبي يومَ أحُدٍ قد مُثِّلَ به حتى وُضعَ بينَ يَدَيْ رسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم وقد سُجِّيَ ثوباً فذهبتُ أريدُ أن أكشفَ عنهُ فنهاني قَومي، ثمَّ ذَهبتُ أكشِفُ 
عنهُ فنهانيِ قَومي، فأمَرَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم فرُفِعَ، فسَمِعَ صوتَ صائحةٍ فقال: مَن هذهِ ؟ فقالوا: ابنةُ عمروٍ ـ أو أختُ عمرو ـ قال: فلم تبكي؟ أو: لا تبكي، فما زالتِ الملائكةُ تُظلِّلُه بأجنِحِتها حتى رُفِعَ
المطلوب الاستفسارعن هذه الجملة..أوأخت عمرو...من المرادةبهذه الأخت يعني مااسمهاوماأحوال  هاوفي أي كتاب توجد

التاسع:وقال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه
باب رِثاء النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم سَعدَ بنَ خولةَ
حدَّثنا عبدُاللهِ بن يوسفَ أخبرَنا مالكٌ عنِ ابنِ شهابٍ عن عامرِ بنِ سعدِ بن أبي وقاص عن أبيهِ رضيَ اللهُ عنهُ قال «كانَ رسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم يَعودُني عامَ حَجِّةِ الوَداعِ من وَجَع اشتدَّ بي، فقلتُ: إني قد بلغَ بي منَ الوَجَعِ، وأنا ذو مالٍ، ولا يَرِثُني إلاّابنةٌ، أفأتَصدَّقُ بثُلثَيْ مالي؟ قال: لا فقلت: بالشَّطرِ؟ فقال: لا ثم قال: الثُّلثُ والثلثُ كبير ـ أو كثير ـ إنكَ أنْ تذَرَ ورثَتَكَ أغنياءَ خَيرٌ مِن أن تَذَرَهم عالةً يتكفَّفونَ الناسَ، وإنكَ لن تُنفِقَ نفقةً تبتغي بها وَجَه الله إلاّ أجِرتَ بها، حتَّى ما تَجَعلُ في فِي امرأتِكَ فقلتُ: يا رسولَ الله، أخَلَّفُ بعدَ أصحابي؟ قال: إنكَ لن تُخلّفَ فتَعملَ عملاً صالحاً إلاّ ازدَدْتَ به درجةً ورِفعة، ثمَّ لعلَّكَ أن تُخلّفَ حتَّى ينتفِعَ بكَ أقوامٌ ويُضَرَّ بكَ آخرون، 
اللهَّم أَمضِ لأصحابي هجرتَهمْ، ولاترُدَّهم على أعقابهم، لكِنِ البائسُ سَعدُ بنُ خَولةَ. يَرثي لهُ رسولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم أنْ ماتَ بمكةَ

المطلوب الاستفسارعن هذه الجملة...ولايرثن   إلاابنةلي...مااس   هذاالبنت وماأحوالهاوفي أي كتاب توجد

شكراجزاك الله
وفي الأخير تقبل مني تحيات إسلامية من عمق أعماق القلب
 أخوك في الدين 
محمد يامين منير أحمد 
مدير مجمع الحديث بمرادآباد -الهند 
رقم الجوال:00919358167528 
الملاحظة:أرجومن حضرتك أن تكتب لي رقم جوالك والتلفون والفاكس وعنوانك البريد لكي أستفيد من فضيلتك أكثر من هذا 
شكرا جزاك الله تعالى في الدارين

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

حفظكُم اللَّـهُ ،ونفعَ بكُم أيَّها الشَّيخُ الفاضِل.

فائدة :
روى الآجرّيُّ في كتابه فرض طلب العلم (ص 78 ، ت علي بن أحمد الرَّازحي ، ط. مكتبة المعارف ـ الرياض ) :
نا أبو سعيد أحمد بن زياد الأعرابي ،نا .....(1) (الحسن بن علي بن )(2) عفان ،و.....(3) جميعًا قالوا : نا الحسن بن عطية عن أبي عاتكة عن أنس بن مالك قال : قال رسولُ اللَّـهِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ( اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصّين ).

وفي حديث جعفر بن عامر : ( فإن طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ).

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ الحواشي ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ
(1) هنا طمس لم يتين لي ،ولكن قال ابن عبدالبر في " جامع بيان العلم وفضله " (21) : ورواه ابن الأعرابيّ عن عبّاس الدوريِّ والحسن بن علان قالا : حدثنا الحسن بن عطية ...إلخ
وأيضًا سأذكر في التخريج جميع من وقفت عليهم من الذين يروونهم عن الحسن بن عطية،فلعل بذلك يسد هذا الطمس الحاصل في هذا الموضع.
(2) طمس استدركته من " تاريخ بغداد " ( 9/364 ) ،و" الرّحلة " (1) للخطيب.
(3) طمس لم يتبين لي.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*بارك الله فيك أيها الشيخ الفاضل ونفع بك  ومد في عمرك وعافاك وحفظك*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا، وجاء في موقع: الإسلام سؤال وجواباطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين حديث مكذوبسؤال:
أدرس في أمريكا ، وعندما أذهب لجامعتي فأنا أغطي نفسي بملابس فضفاضة وأرتدي الحجاب . لكن المشكلة هي أن الجامعة جامعة مختلطة . وأنا أحاول أن أتجنب التحدث إلى الرجال ، لكني أجبر أحيانا على التحدث إليهم . أريد أن أكمل دراستي هنا ثم أنتقل لأعيش في أي بلد إسلامي . هل يجوز لي أن أدرس في أمريكا ؟ وهل ينطبق هذا الحديث : " لو كان عليك أن تذهب للصين لطلب العلم ، فاذهب " على النساء أيضا.
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أما دراسة الفتاة في مثل هذا المجتمع المختلط وهذا الوضع الفاسد فيراجع جواب سؤال رقم (5384).
أما الحديث المذكور وهو حديث : ( اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين ، فإن طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم )
قال الشيخ الألباني في ضعيف الجامع ( موضوع ) برقم (906) .
والحديث الثابت هو ما رواه ابن ماجة من حديث أنس بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( طَلَبُ الْعِلْمِ فَرِيضَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ ) ( 220 ) وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن ابن ماجة .  والمقصود بالعلم هنا هو العلم الشرعي . قال الثوري : هو العلم الذي لا يُعذر العبد في الجهل به  ، والله أعلم .
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد
http://islamqa.info/ar/13637

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال العلامة الألباني في الضعيفة
 416 - " اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين " .
باطل .
رواه ابن عدي ( 207 / 2 ) وأبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 2 / 106 ) وابن عليك النيسابوري في " الفوائد " ( 241 / 2 ) وأبو القاسم القشيري في " الأربعين " ( 151 / 2 ) والخطيب في " التاريخ " ( 9 / 364 ) وفي " كتاب الرحلة " ( 1 / 2 ) والبيهقي في " المدخل " ( 241 / 324 ) وابن عبد البر في " جامع بيان العلم " ( 1 / 7 - 8 ) والضياء في " المنتقى من مسموعاته بمرو" ( 28 / 1 ) كلهم من طريق الحسن بن عطية حدثنا أبو عاتكة طريف بن سلمان عن أنس مرفوعا ، وزادوا جميعا : " فإن طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم " وقال ابن عدي : وقوله : ولوبالصين ، ما أعلم يرويه غير الحسن بن عطية .
وكذا قال الخطيب في " تاريخه " ومن قبله الحاكم كما نقله عنه ابن المحب ومن خطه على هامش " الفوائد " نقلت ، وفي ذلك نظر فقد أخرجه العقيلي في " الضعفاء " ( 196 ) عن حماد بن خالد الخياط قال : حدثنا طريف بن سليمان به ، وقال : ولا يحفظ " ولو بالصين " إلا عن أبي عاتكة ، وهو متروك الحديث و" فريضة على
كل مسلم " الرواية فيها لين أيضا متقاربة في الضعف .
فآفة الحديث أبو عاتكة هذا وهو متفق على تضعيفه ، بل ضعفه جدا العقيلي كما رأيت والبخاري بقوله : منكر الحديث ، والنسائي : ليس بثقة ، وقال أبو حاتم :
ذاهب الحديث ، كما رواه ابنه عنه ( 2 / 1 / 494 ) وذكره السليماني فيمن عرف بوضع الحديث ، وذكر ابن قدامة في " المنتخب " ( 10 / 199 / 1 ) عن الدوري أنه قال : وسألت يحيى بن معين عن أبي عاتكة هذا فلم يعرفه ، وعن المروزي أن أبا عبد الله يعني الإمام أحمد ذكر له هذا الحديث ؟ فأنكره إنكارا شديدا .
قلت : وقد أورده ابن الجوزي في " الموضوعات " ( 1 / 215 ) وقال : قال ابن حبان : باطل لا أصل له .
وأقره السخاوي في " المقاصد " ( ص 63 ) ، أما السيوطي فتعقبه في " اللآليء " ( 1 / 193 ) بما حاصله : أن له طريقين آخرين :
أحدهما من رواية يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم العسقلاني بسنده عن الزهري عن أنس مرفوعا به ، رواه ابن عبد البر ، ويعقوب هذا قال الذهبي : كذاب ، ثم ذكر أنه روى بإسناد صحيح ، من حفظ على أمتي أربعين حديثا وهذا باطل .
والآخر : من طريق أحمد بن عبد الله الجويباري بسنده عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا ، الشطر الأول منه فقط ، قال السيوطي : والجويباري وضاع .
قلت : فتبين أن تعقبه لابن الجوزي ليس بشيء !
وقال في " التعقبات على الموضوعات " ( ص 4 ) :
" أخرجه البيهقي في " شعب الإيمان " من طريق أبي عاتكة وقال : متن مشهور وإسناد ضعيف ، وأبو عاتكة من رجال الترمذي ولم يجرح بكذب ولا تهمة ، وقد وجدت له متابعا عن أنس ، أخرجه أبو يعلى وابن عبد البر في " العلم " من طريق كثير بن شنظير عن ابن سيرين عن أنس ، وأخرجه ابن عبد البر أيضا من طريق عبيد بن  محمد الفريابي عن سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن أنس .
ونصفه الثاني ، أخرجه ابن ماجه ، وله طريق كثيرة عن أنس يصل مجموعها إلى مرتبة الحسن ، قاله الحافظ المزي ، وأورده البيهقي في " الشعب " من أربع طرق عن أنس ، ومن حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنهما .
ولنا عليه تعقبات :
أولا : لينظر فيما نقله عن البيهقي هل يعني النصف الأول من الحديث أعني " اطلبوا العلم ولوبالصين " أم النصف الثاني فإن هذا هو المشهور وفيه أورد السخاوي قول البيهقي المذكور لا في النصف الأول وعليه يدل كلامه في " المدخل " ( 242 - 243 ) ثم تأكدت من ذلك بعد طبع " الشعب " ( 2 / 254 - 255 ) .
ثانيا : قوله : إن أبا عاتكة لم يجرح بكذب يخالف ما سبق عن السليماني ، بل وعن النسائي إذ قال " ليس بثقة " لأنه يتضمن تجريحه بذلك كما لا يخفى .
ثالثا : رجعت إلى رواية كثير بن شنظير هذه في " جامع ابن عبد البر " ( ص 9 ) فلم أجد فيها النصف الأول من الحديث ، وإنما هي بالنصف الثاني فقط مثل رواية ابن ماجه ، وأظن أن رواية أبي يعلى مثلها ليس فيها النصف الأول ، إذ لوكان كما ذكر السيوطي لأوردها الهيثمي في " المجمع " ولم يفعل .
رابعا : رواية الزهري عن أنس عند ابن عبد البر فيها عبيد بن محمد الفريابي ولم أعرفه ، وقد أشار إلى جهالته السيوطي بنقله السند مبتدءا به ، ولكنه أو هم بذلك أن الطريق إليه سالم ، وليس كذلك بل فيه ذاك الكذاب كما سبق !
ثم وجدت ترجمة الفريابي هذا عند ابن أبي حاتم ( 2 / 2 / 335 ) بسماع أبيه منه .
وذكره ابن حبان في " الثقات " ( 8 / 406 ) وقال : مستقيم الحديث ، فالآفة من يعقوب .
خامسا : قوله : وله طرق كثيرة ... يعني بذلك النصف الثاني من الحديث كما هو ظاهر من كلامه ، وقد فهم منه المناوي أنه عنى الحديث كله ! فقد قال في شرحه إياه بعد أن نقل إبطال ابن حبان إياه وحكم ابن الجوزي بوضعه :
ونوزع بقول المزي : له طرق ربما يصل بمجموعها إلى الحسن : ويقول الذهبي في " تلخيص الواهيات " : روى من عدة طرق واهية وبعضها صالح .
وهذا وهم من المناوي رحمه الله فإنما عنى المزي رحمه الله النصف الثاني كما هو ظاهر كلام السيوطي المتقدم ، وهو الذي عناه الذهبي فيما نقله المناوي عن " التلخيص " ، لا شك في ذلك ولا ريب .
وخلاصة القول : إن هذا الحديث بشطره الأول ، الحق فيه ما قاله ابن حبان وابن الجوزي ، إذ ليس له طريق يصلح للاعتضاد به .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد الودود عبد الله

لحديث (اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين) طريق أخري صحيحة كما في (السباعيات الألف) لابن طاهر الشحامي فليراجع

----------


## وطني الجميل

حديث*"طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم "* ضعفه قدماء النقاد ، ومن حسنه حسنه بكثرة طرقه وشواهده من المتأخرين والمعاصرين والحديث ضعفه الشيخ مصطفى العدوي  ، أما زيادة  "*اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين"* *فمجمع على ضعفه ونكارته بين النقاد.*

----------


## عبد الودود عبد الله

أما صحة زيادة (اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين) فكما في السباعيات الألف : 
أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْخُ أَبُو نَصْرٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُوسَى ، نا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْفَرَضِيُّ ، بِبَغْدَادَ، نا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْمَحَامِلِيُّ ، نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الأَحْمَسِيُّ ، نا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَطِيَّةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي عَاتِكَةَ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اطْلُبُوا الْعِلْمَ وَلَوْ بِالصِّينِ، فَإِنَّ الْعِلْمَ فَرِيضَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ " وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو نَصْرٍ ، أنا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ ، نا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، نا ابْنُ إِشْكَابَ ، نا يَزِيدُ ، عَنْ حُمَيْدٍ وَأَبَانٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَحْوَهُ

أقول : فطريق حميد عن أنس لا شك في صحتها لأن الرجال كلهم ثقات وليس في هذا الطريق أبو عاتكة ولا الجويباري وأمثالهما فالحق (والله أعلم) أن الزيادة صحيحة كما أن أصل الحديث صحيح فلا بد أن لا يتسرع طالب الحديث في الحكم علي الحديث الا بعد جمع الطرق

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> .. عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَحْوَهُ
> 
>  كما أن أصل الحديث صحيح فلا بد أن لا يتسرع طالب الحديث في الحكم علي الحديث الا بعد جمع الطرق


نفع الله بك .
قال : نحوه .
فلم يذكر هل رواه بتمامه ، أم مقتصرا على بعضه !
وإعلال الأئمة للحديث وعدم معرفتهم هذا الطريق دليل على نكارته ، والله أعلم .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد العتيبي

> أما صحة زيادة (اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين) فكما في السباعيات الألف : 
> أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْخُ أَبُو نَصْرٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُوسَى ، نا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْفَرَضِيُّ ، بِبَغْدَادَ، نا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْمَحَامِلِيُّ ، نا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الأَحْمَسِيُّ ، نا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَطِيَّةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي عَاتِكَةَ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اطْلُبُوا الْعِلْمَ وَلَوْ بِالصِّينِ، فَإِنَّ الْعِلْمَ فَرِيضَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ " وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو نَصْرٍ ، أنا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ ، نا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، نا ابْنُ إِشْكَابَ ، نا يَزِيدُ ، عَنْ حُمَيْدٍ وَأَبَانٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَحْوَهُ
> 
> أقول : فطريق حميد عن أنس لا شك في صحتها لأن الرجال كلهم ثقات وليس في هذا الطريق أبو عاتكة ولا الجويباري وأمثالهما فالحق (والله أعلم) أن الزيادة صحيحة كما أن أصل الحديث صحيح فلا بد أن لا يتسرع طالب الحديث في الحكم علي الحديث الا بعد جمع الطرق


معنى كلامك اخي, ان هؤلاء
1) أَبُو نَصْرٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُوسَى
2) أَبُو أَحْمَدَ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْفَرَضِيُّ
3) أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْمَحَامِلِيُّ
يررون الحديث كماسمعوه متنا وسنداً, وليس دلالة على ضعف بعضهم.
وأن هذه الاسماء المبهمة * أَبُو نَصْرٍ ، أنا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ ، نا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ تقوم بها الحجة لمتن "نحوه"


*

----------

